# JetBlue Offers ‘All-You-Can-Fly’ Pass for $599



## MrFSS

NEW YORK - JetBlue Airways Corp is offering an "all-you-can-fly" pass where passengers can book an unlimited amount of flights over a month for $599.

The airline said Wednesday that pass holders will be able to fly to any of JetBlue's 56 destinations between Sept. 8 and Oct. 8.

Customers must book the pass by Aug. 21.

Story Here


----------



## Bob Dylan

MrFSS said:


> NEW YORK - JetBlue Airways Corp is offering an "all-you-can-fly" pass where passengers can book an unlimited amount of flights over a month for $599.
> The airline said Wednesday that pass holders will be able to fly to any of JetBlue's 56 destinations between Sept. 8 and Oct. 8.
> 
> Customers must book the pass by Aug. 21.
> 
> Story Here


Interesting Tom,wonder if Dave cann use this,do Jet Blue points transfer to AGR? :lol: And is that Eric on the surf board in the ad

below the story? :lol:


----------



## MrFSS

jimhudson said:


> And is that Eric on the surf board in the ad below the story? :lol:


I've met Eric, that ain't him!


----------



## the_traveler

jimhudson said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK - JetBlue Airways Corp is offering an "all-you-can-fly" pass where passengers can book an unlimited amount of flights over a month for $599.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Tom,wonder if Dave cann use this,do Jet Blue points transfer to AGR? :lol:
Click to expand...

Nah - I can't do it! :angry: JetBlue doesn't fly to PVD! 

So I guess that I'm stuck with Amtrak!


----------



## tp49

the_traveler said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK - JetBlue Airways Corp is offering an "all-you-can-fly" pass where passengers can book an unlimited amount of flights over a month for $599.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Tom,wonder if Dave cann use this,do Jet Blue points transfer to AGR? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah - I can't do it! :angry: JetBlue doesn't fly to PVD!
> 
> So I guess that I'm stuck with Amtrak!
Click to expand...

But they fly to BOS so you could also get some Amtrak points in going to and from the airport.


----------



## MrFSS

Well - it was a success.

Story *here*.

CHICAGO - JetBlue Airways Corp, which last week began offering a one-month unlimited travel pass, ended the sale early when the passes sold out before the promotion was set to expire, the airline said on Thursday.

The low-cost airline was offering $599 passes that allow holders to travel to any of JetBlue's 56 destinations. The passes are valid between September 8 and October 8. The offer was set to expire on Friday.


----------



## jamesontheroad

MrFSS said:


> Well - it was a success.


Maybe for JetBlue, perhaps not for the customers. Ending the sale a little early is a little cheeky, they should have been prepared for the volume of sales. To me it sounds like they got scared they were selling too many and pulled the plug.

Air Canada have sold a variety of flight passes for a couple of years now, some books of a limited number flight credits, others unlimited travel on certain days sold by the month.

https://fp.aircanada.com/wallet/servlet/CTO...booklet_landing


----------



## jis

I wonder if you get to reserve the necessary seats and then if available get them on pass. Alternatively I suppose you could get the pass and then run the risk that no seats are available for the travel that you were planning.


----------



## PRR 60

My favorite promotion of this style was with United Airlines in the early 1980's. United expanded service to include all 50 states (including one round trip a day from New Castle airport outside Wilmington DE to Chicago: an airport that today does not have commercial service). To publicize that expansion, United offered a challenge. Anyone who could fly United to or from an airport in all 50 states in 50 days or less would win unlimited first class travel on United for one year.

United expected at most three or four people to pull off this stunt. The final count: 60. They were stunned. One issue they did not consider was kind of a loophole. Back then it was possible to purchase a discount air pass in Hawaii that permitted travel on the mainland for a specified duration. Contestants who figured that out, flew to Hawaii, bought the pass, then headed back to the 48-states and had at it for a couple of weeks. Other tricks included round trips that arrived at JFK and left from EWR (NY and NJ), and taking four and five flight cross-country trips that connected here, there, and everywhere. I think the planning for that must have been quite a chore. That was way, way pre-internet. I bet there were some well-used copies of the OAG along for the rides.

Of the sixty people who completed the challenge, some did it to save on business travel for the year (a frequent flyer could save tens of thousands of dollars), others just as a lark. Sadly, I was not among the group of 60 (vacation time and funding were issues). With Delaware not hosting any commercial air service, a "50 in 50" challenge could not be held today. Maybe "49 in 49?"


----------



## Bob Dylan

With the CZ alternate route through Wyoming the best Amtrak would do would be 47 out of 50,IIRC someone had visited every station in the US but drove to lots of the stations!Has anyone been on trains in all 47 states??

In a related air topic I bought an around the world pass on the old Pan-AM, Flight 1 used to circle the globe!It was $1800 in those days which was a bargain,all you had to do was keep going in the same direction once you started and stopovers were allowed!That would be great for riding trains in other lands if some airline would partner up with the various National rail systems for a package deal!


----------



## jis

jimhudson said:


> In a related air topic I bought an around the world pass on the old Pan-AM, Flight 1 used to circle the globe!It was $1800 in those days which was a bargain,all you had to do was keep going in the same direction once you started and stopovers were allowed!That would be great for riding trains in other lands if some airline would partner up with the various National rail systems for a package deal!


Heh! I did a round the world once on Pan Am 2 for much less, like $800  , mainly due to Pan Am's goofup. Actually it was a discounted RT ticket New York (PA2) Delhi (PA1) New York, but Pan Am for some reason decided to bump me from PA 1 and put me on PA 2 to get back to NY the longer way around.


----------



## jamesontheroad

PRR 60 said:


> I think the planning for that must have been quite a chore. That was way, way pre-internet. I bet there were some well-used copies of the OAG along for the rides.


I used to be that kind of a nerd. A couple of years ago I needed to fly from Scotland to NYC and home from Chicago to either Manchester. Realising I was just a few hundred miles short maintaining 'Silver' Star Alliance status with BMI, I found US Airways not only to be the cheapest carrier for this A->B, C->D itinerary, they also allowed me to buy GLA-PHL-DCA-LGA as a viable routing, even though it meant a pretty dumb routing.

Thought I was being smart, then of course US lost my luggage :angry:

I maintained silver status... a year of complimentary upgrades and lounge access back home on BMI flights followed, and I stayed loyal to BMI's direct Manchester/Chicago route 

*j* :blink:


----------



## Bob Dylan

yeah,back in the day before theinterent,and before cell phones,using the air and rail guides to plan expiditions(aka extended trips)was actually sort of fun but probably not so much for travel agents even if they got paid for it!Guess I was sort of a pre-net nerd cause I considered it fun to look up various routings and possible connections that technically werent possible!The funny thing was that coach didnt seem uncomfortable in those days,especially for the price,guess it was sort of like loopholes using AGR points(Im sure there are air versions of the traveler)!Sounds like you luckked out on getting rerouted,the traveler loves that sort of thing, and the price was outstanding!Thats the beauty of extended travel by whatever means(trains prefered),you never know what will happen,but its all good,as someone said the journey is the thing!thanks for the memory,bet most folks have these too!


----------



## the_traveler

jimhudson said:


> yeah,back in the day before theinterent,and before cell phones............
> 
> guess it was sort of like loopholes using AGR points(Im sure there are air versions of the traveler)!o!


I read about those days in ancient history books! :lol:

Actually the_traveler was an air traveler in those days! I remember in the 80's, Virgin Atlantic started service from Boston to London. Not to be outdone, United Airlines matched their fare. Because I was loyal to UA in those days, I chose UA. However, UA didn't offer a flight from BOS to LHR, so I had to connect in EWR. But they didn't have a connecting flight, so I had to fly from BOS to EWR via ORD! :lol: And returning, I had to connect in IAD! :lol: :lol:

Thus my routing was BOS-ORD-EWR-LHR-IAD-BOS! 

(And you thought my long circle trips were only by train?  )

And this was in the days of triple frequent flyer miles! IIRC the round trip for $178 gave me something like 18-20K!


----------

